# Mein Miniteich (750 L)



## Butia (12. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,

hatte meinen Mini schon mal unter Miniteiche vorgestellt:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39886

Aktuell ( heute ) sieht es so aus:

 

 

 

Hier sieht man rechts unter dem Stein den Einlauf zur Pumpenkammer
 

 

Der Wurzelraumfilter wird von einer 25l Pumpenkammer unter dem Holzdeck gespeißt (500l/h 6Watt Pumpe).
Hab aber noch eine frage, wie kann man bei so einen kleinen Teich am besten die Oberfläche sauber halten? Mit einem Miniskimmer?

Welches Bodensubtrat ist das beste, ich hätte gerne flache Steine, kann dann aber den Mulm nicht mehr so gut absaugen!?

An der Optik wird noch gearbeitet (Bambusrohr am Auslauf, Teichboden und Teichrand...)

Danke euch,

Ingo


----------



## pema (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mein Miniteich (750 L)*

Hallo Ingo,
mit einem feinmaschigen Kescher. Die größte Version aus der Aquarienabteilung und die dann an einen längeren Bambusstab geklebt.
So würde ich es auf jeden Fall machen...und so mache ich es auch bei meinem Teich
petra


----------



## zuza68 (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mein Miniteich (750 L)*

Sehr hübsch gemacht! Schaut aber viel größer aus als 750 l???

lg
susanne


----------



## Butia (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mein Miniteich (750 L)*

Hi Petra,
dachte ich könnte irgendwas automatisches einbauen, dann werd ich wohl auch den Kescher nehmen aber ne Verlängerung werd ich wohl nicht brauchen.  

Vielen Dank Susanne,

stand so drauf 750l von Heissner, vielleicht wirkt er größer weil die Pflanzen erst frisch in diesem Jahr  gepflanzt wurden. 

LG Ingo


----------



## pema (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mein Miniteich (750 L)*

Hallo Ingo,
was automatisches geht ja vielleicht immer
petra


----------



## jolantha (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mein Miniteich (750 L)*

Ingo,
sieht wirklich gut aus 
Finde ich klasse, Daß Du keine Fische drin hast


----------



## Butia (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mein Miniteich (750 L)*

Hallo Jolantha,

meine Kinder (und ich) hätten schon gerne Fische (z.B. Notropis), aber bei der 
Teichgröße - no way! 

Vielleicht muß ich doch noch mal größer bauen 

Erst 90 l Speißkübel, jetzt 750l Miniteich und nächstes Jahr 7000l Biotop mit Notropis und  Badezone (o.K. dann warscheinlich 50 m3).

Also immer ca. Faktor 8-9 größer  - ojeoje  

LG Ingo


----------



## fiseloer (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mein Miniteich (750 L)*

Hallo Ingo,

jetzt mal nicht gleich übertreiben

Folgende Reihenfolge wäre gut:

90-750-7000-25000-50000 

Dein Miniteich gefällt mir wirklich gut.

Gruß Klaus

PS: Als Substrat würde ich sehr feinen Kies probieren. Da setzt sich nicht so viel Dreck rein, weil kleinere Zwischenräume.


----------



## blackpainter (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mein Miniteich (750 L)*

wenn dich einmal der Virus erwischt hat...dann wird der Teich immer größer


----------



## Butia (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mein Miniteich (750 L)*

Klaus, Reiner,

ich bau lieber in Etappen. Wenn ich mir vorstelle 50m3 grüne Algenpampe zu haben, mit einem Filter der nicht funktioniert mit Fischen und Pflanzen und Familienmitglieder die leiden, 
dann fang ich lieber klein an und lerne und erfreu mich an klaren und gesunden Teichen.

Dieser Miniteich ist wirklich eine low cost Geschichte. Das meiste hatte ich schon da.:

Speißkübel, 6 Watt Minipumpe, Teichschale geschenkt über Ebay-Kleinanzeigen, sogar den Sprudelstein hab ich selber gebohrt aus Granit Kleinpflaster. Nur Lavasplitt, Sand/Kies-gemisch mit Lehmanteil und 4 oder 5 Pflanzen sind angeschaft worden und jetzt nach einem halben Jahr sieht mann schon Mosaikjungfernlarven und anderes rumschwimmen - Gigantisch.


ja das Fieber hat mich gepackt,

LG Ingo


----------



## jolantha (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mein Miniteich (750 L)*



fiseloer schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> 
> Als Substrat würde ich sehr feinen Kies probieren. Da setzt sich nicht so viel Dreck rein, weil kleinere Zwischenräume.



Noch besser ist Spielsand !


----------



## Norbert B. (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mein Miniteich (750 L)*

Hallo,

sehr sehr Toll und sehr sehr hübsch , respekt.

Gruss 
Norbert aus Halver


----------

